# Is this possible?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I know that Gary has a Seiko â€œ5â€ thatâ€™s running at +1 second a day. I don't doubt that of a Seiko.









But, I bought a used Vostok auto for Â£10 that ran at +5 seconds a day when I first got it. After wearing it for 2 weeks it would seem that this is settling to +1 second a day.







Surely a Vostok canâ€™t be that accurate? Will it start to go negative some time soon?

If a humble Vostok can be that accurate, I would be very surprised (and pleased).









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan,

I love Rusky watches and have owned many Poljots.

I still have a couple. Both of them manage around 5 / 8 seconds per week and have done so for a couple of years. Manual wind, but if wound about the same time every day, can manage the above. I doubt they will get worse. Poljot = Best value quality watch of all time - IMO.

G.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Gary, member of the "bugger all" club! 

I've ordered a Poljot from Roy that had to go back because of a faulty crystal, that has been sorted and will be with me soon. I believe that Poljot are as good as many more expensive timepeices. And, I'll take your word on that.

But, the Vostok's are less respected, due to the "novelty" dials amongst other things. I just did'nt think a Vostok could be this accurate!

I have never derided Skoda and I guess that Vostok could be the "Skoda" of the wristwatch world, who knows?

Thanks,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I 've had a Vostok Stan, and I must admit that I was let down when I looked at the dial - but you MUST remember the cost. Despite initial impressions, Vostok are quite well made, reliable and accurate. Like and wear what you want mate, sod waht others think...... 

G.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gary,

Members of the "Bugger All" club bow to no man!

We wear our Skodas( oops) Vostoks with pride









I like your style, mate 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Absolutely Stan,

Take it easy.........

G.


----------

